

Xobni launches 4 partnerships that will change Outlook forever - brezina
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/11/19/xobni-brings-the-internet-into-outlook-br-4-ways-your-outlook-will-never-be-the-same/

======
brezina
Thanks guys! If you want to help us spread the email love outside of our
little community, please help us digg this story here:
[http://digg.com/microsoft/Xobni_did_it_4_reasons_your_Outloo...](http://digg.com/microsoft/Xobni_did_it_4_reasons_your_Outlook_will_never_be_the_same)

~~~
thehigherlife
that's the first time i've logged into digg in like... 6 months.

------
sahaj
looks like someone is hoping for a microsoft yahoo merger soon.

~~~
mikkom
Didn't microsoft already try to buy them?

~~~
justindz
Yes, they turned down a large offer from Microsoft which at the time was
debated on HN as either indicating an ace up their sleeve or sheer stupidity.

~~~
dmoney
It was $20m[1], which seems large to me, but I seem to remember the argument
being made that it was likely too small a return to get their investors to
agree to it.

[1] [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/30/xobni-walks-away-
from-a...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/30/xobni-walks-away-from-a-
microsoft-deal/)

------
lux
Congratulations! Xobni is making my Gmail look worse and worse every day.
Hopefully one day Xobni infiltrates more than just Outlook :)

~~~
axod
Out of interest, what features does Xobni have that Gmail is lacking?

~~~
brent
I'm going to take a stab in the dark (I've never used Xobni) and say:

1\. Search your Yahoo! Mail without leaving Outlook

2\. Instant Facebook Status and Photos

3\. Smart Skype Integration

4\. Hoover’s arms you with instant research on your contacts’ employers

~~~
crabapple
_2\. Instant Facebook Status and Photos_

why stop at that? gmail integrates the ENTIRE INTERNET!!! here's stunning
secret (using ff key shortcuts):

\- when in gmail, hit "ctrl-t"

\- done!

------
rokhayakebe
Xobni is a very interesting company. It can't wait for the Gmail plugin.

I have been using the Xoopit media plugin. It has turned all my pictures into
a very nice and simple photo album. It even works well with my files at work.
All the documents are organized and you can see those screenshots within gmail
without opening a new window.

Xobni, when is the Gmail plugin coming?

~~~
rokhayakebe
Could you explain the downvote? That may be helpful.

~~~
allenbrunson
my guess would be that it was a karma troll. don't worry about it.

------
mattmaroon
Pretty sweet man.

------
aneesh
Congrats Xobni!

------
crabapple
best approach to de-retarding outlook: don't use it

now let me guess a thousand respondents will tell me they are "forced" to use
outlook. i call bullshit. where are these mythical phbs that walk around
checking on what mail client you are using. and don't tell me you have to use
outlook to extract excrete...err exchange calendar notifications...it took me
all of about ten minutes to extract those in gnus using elisp

~~~
jgrahamc
Sorry, but you've clearly never worked in a large company that had an actual
IT department. There are many, many companies where what goes on your machine
is what the company chooses. You are either forbidden, or prevented, from
installing anything else.

Those people are forced to use Outlook.

Also, your average employee is unlikely to replace Outlook with the 'better'
solution of extracting calendar information using 'gnus using elisp'.

~~~
tapostrophemo
>Those people are forced to use Outlook.

Or even better, Lotus Notes. Ick! What will save us from that hell?

~~~
joshwa
I forward my Lotus Notes to gmail... though that will have to stop soon, for
PCI compliance reasons. For calendaring, I manually export every day to ics,
munge it through some sed scripts, and then sync to gcal with gcaldaemon.

Apparently the 8.5 client sucks _slightly_ less, but I can't get that til I
upgrade to Leopard.

